# All dialects: socks



## Hemza

Hello,

How do you say "socks" in your dialect(s)? In Morocco: تقاشر. (Does someone know if it come from قشر or another language?)

I do not know neither in 7assania nor in 7ijazi .

Thank you.


----------



## elroy

Palestinian: كلسات ("kalsāt") or جرابين ("jarabīn")


----------



## Hemza

شكرا يا سيد . I don't know why, جرابين sounds Turkish to my ears, isn't it?


----------



## elroy

Based on this, it seems that the word was borrowed into Arabic from Turkish or Persian.  But either way it is "çorap" in Turkish, so إحساسك بمحلو as we would say in Palestinian Arabic.  Good intuition!


----------



## momai

In Syria:
جرابات or جوارب


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> Based on this, it seems that the word was borrowed into Arabic from Turkish or Persian.  But either way it is "çorap" in Turkish, so إحساسك بمحلو as we would say in Palestinian Arabic.  Good intuition!



Thanks . I wasn't sure but Turkish words are usually easy to recognise in Arabic.



momai said:


> In Syria:
> جوارب



Thanks . So I see جمع تكسير in Syrian, compared to Palestinian. It's funny that you both use the same word but differently.


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> So I see جمع تكسير in Syrian, compared to Palestinian


 It's جمع تكسير in Palestinian too; the singular is جربان.


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> It's جمع تكسير in Palestinian too; the singular is جربان.



My bad, I didn't know xD. But the plural are nevertheless different.

Ps: Any Saudi here to teach me in Hijazi/Najdi (at least)? I may need it, who knows...


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> But the plural are nevertheless different.


 Yes, the singular forms probably are too.


----------



## momai

elroy said:


> Yes, the singular forms probably are too.


Yes, indeed. The singular form is جورب in Syria.


----------



## Alfaaz

elroy said:
			
		

> Based on this, it seems that the word was borrowed into Arabic from Turkish or Persian. ...


Another reference with a different explanation: Platts suggests that Turkish/Persian _jurraab _could be a corruption of Arabic _jiraab_...?! 


> P T جراب _jurrāb_ (corr. of A. _jirāb_), s.m. A stocking, sock; leggings.


 The etymology experts could hopefully elaborate on the origins!


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> In Morocco: تقاشر. (Does someone know if it come from قشر or another language?)


Borrow from Turkish.


elroy said:


> Palestinian: كلسات ("kalsāt") or جرابين ("jarabīn")


In Tunisia we say كلاسات


----------



## elroy

tounsi51 said:


> Borrow from Turkish.


 But it's "çorap" in Turkish, isn't it?


----------



## tounsi51

elroy said:


> But it's "çorap" in Turkish, isn't it?



I had a doubt after your message but found that online 

الكلمة تركية : چَقْچِيرْ (تْشَقْتْشِيرْ)/ چْقَاچَرْ (تْشْقَاتْشَرْ) : و هو جورب احمر طويل يصل الى غاية الركبة .

In Spanish, sock is calcetín and can explain the Tunisian word


----------



## Zoghbi

In Algiers we pronounce it in the turkish way: چقچيرة pl.چقاچر.
I heard also تقاشير with long 'i'.


----------



## djara

tounsi51 said:


> الكلمة تركية : چَقْچِيرْ (تْشَقْتْشِيرْ)/ چْقَاچَرْ (تْشْقَاتْشَرْ) : و هو جورب احمر طويل يصل الى غاية الركبة .


The correct word would be چَاقْشورْ or چَاقْشيرْ and the correct meaning: "A kind of trousers, fastening round the waist in folds with a band in a broad hem, and round the ankles by being sewn to light leather boots" (Source)
This hardly corresponds to a "red, knee-high stocking".


----------



## cherine

In Egypt, we use شراب (plural شرابات), some pronounce it shorab like Turkish, and others sharab (like the word for drink, but we don't use sharab for drink in EA) hence the plural is pronounced either sharabat or shorabat (no long vowels, but the stress on the last syllable).


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> But it's "çorap" in Turkish, isn't it?



I found this about the Turkish etymology of the Moroccan/Algerian word (تقاشير):

"çaksir" (shakshîr), espèce de chausses longues" (chausses=kind of very high socks, which is close to their small counterparts in French, chaussettes=socks).


----------

